# Message for U.S. Citizens: Enroll or update your information in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I was amazed at how outdated all my profile information was including my old hotmail/outlook mail, I don't even use outlook anymore plus my phone numbers were outdated also.


*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines
November 24, 2021
Message for U.S. Citizens:  Enroll or update your information in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP)*​ 
The U.S. Embassy in Manila is conducting an annual verification of enrollments in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program, or STEP. Please log in to your STEP account to verify that your profile, phone numbers, email address, travel dates, and location in the Philippines are up to date. 

If you are visiting or living in the Philippines and have not yet enrolled in STEP, we strongly encourage you to do so! STEP is a free service which allows U.S. citizens and nationals traveling and living abroad to enroll their trip with the nearest U.S. Embassy or Consulate.

Benefits of Enrolling in STEP:

Receive important information from the Embassy about safety conditions in your destination country, helping you make informed decisions about your travel plans. 
Help the Embassy contact you in a crisis, whether natural disaster, civil unrest, or family emergency.
 
*Stay Informed, Stay Connected, Stay Safe! 
___ 
For further information and assistance:*
· Visit the State Department’s travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and Country Specific Information for the Philippines.
· Contact the U.S. Embassy in the Philippines: +(63) (2) 5301-2000 or [email protected].
· Contact the U.S. Department of State – Consular Affairs: 888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444.
· Follow us on Twitter and Facebook.


ReplyForward


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

In one of the emails from the US embassy I saw another agency that supplies information about foreign countries. The diplomatic security service. It has info on events taking place in other countries. You can sign up as a plain person and see the public information
It is a .gov website from USA. the name is OSAC. Some of the info on the Philippines is the old stuff about dangers but they also cover more current events like typhoon. OSAC link


----------

